# Mastercard, Visa or both?



## Jen&Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

Trying to finalize the finances... for those who have been there before, do most places take both Mastercard and Visa or is one preferred? Any advice on cards?

Thanks!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

most smaller shops, grocery stores, bakeries, etc took only cash or local debit card.
bigger stores, BMW Welt gift store took either MC or VISA (and I think amex, but don't quote me) -- but there was a min 10-15 euro purchase
my advice -- bring your atm card and get euros from an atm.
kash


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

And get a Capital One card to avoid the extra 3% other cards add for out of country purchases.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Agreed with Kamdog... some of these charge card companies are going crazy, jamming you on an awful conversion rate *and* tacking on anywhere from 1-3% charges (um, a foreign exchange "convenience" fee).

Visa/MC are the most popular overseas, followed by a relatively distant AMEX.

I think the best deal is to take out a ton of cash at an ATM with a local/alliance bank. For example, if you have an HSBC U.S. account, you get access to a fairly large ATM network in Europe and Asia. Same thing (as much as it pains me to say) for Citibank. Of course, you'll be carrying a lot of cash and there's some risk with that, but think about it... it's economically much worse to use U.S. credit cards abroad if 1-3% of your purchases end up evaporating and going straight to the credit card company's coffers.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Kamdog said:


> And get a Capital One card to avoid the extra 3% other cards add for out of country purchases.


+1 on Capital One. It is one of the best all around credit cards out there for a overseas trip. I carry two - a regular one and one with a rewards program. They are always in two separate locations with at least one with me. Do not use ATMs in Europe - especially cash advances on your CC. That is just a pure rip-off. HTH.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a Citibank Visa and got totally hosed when I got back from Europe my last trip, all these additional transaction charges. Man, I was really ticked-off. Lesson learned, do your research before you go with YOUR own credit card company to be sure you're not on the hoser list. Call each card and double check.

Good luck....


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Cash advance from a CC draws a different interest ( usually higher and paid last) . Only use your Bank Card for cash from ATMs and carry only as much as you feel comfortable losing. Capital one cards are the way to go as they have no exchange fees. I carry both a MC and a Visa as sometimes gas stations will not take one or the other. Carry both and you are covered.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I just picked up a Capital One MC for this trip. I have used AmEx and Visa before, but am going to try not to on this trip to avoid the foreign currency charges which are between 2-3 percent. I would have preferred Visa, but I think most places over there Visa and MC are equally acceptable. I'll let you know in a week after I get back.

Another good thing I did was open a Capital One Money Market account which gets you an ATM card so you don't have to pay fees for using other banks overseas since most european ATMs don't charge a fee whereas if I used my US local bank ATM I'd get hit with a charge for using a non local ATM.


----------



## STE92VE (Jun 12, 2006)

I thought about opening one of these lower fee cards but when it comes down to it, if you have to pay an additional 3%, which amounts to $30 for a $1000 cash(which seems like a lot of cash for a short time, unless you plan on visiting gentlemen clubs) withdrawal, it's inconsequential in the big scheme of things. 

If I was a frequent Euro Traveler that would be another story, but the last time I was in Europe was 1983 and I don't know when I'm planning to return. Having to open more bank accounts is not something that interests me at this time.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with you Steve. On top of that, the last thing I want to do before I go and close my car financing is apply for another credit card. I try to minimize the dings on my credit score.

Even if my wife and I spend $6K on our trip (which would be way over budget) it's only $180 of fees. Not sure it's worth the hassle...


----------



## Bavaria330 (Jun 28, 2006)

Kamdog said:


> And get a Capital One card to avoid the extra 3% other cards add for out of country purchases.


+1:thumbup:


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

to pay the tolls in France, the Visa and MAstercard would not work, but the amex did...weird so be careful!! last time I found out that Amex gave me the best rate for Euro. Most of hotels and restaurant take any card.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Kamdog said:


> And get a Capital One card to avoid the extra 3% other cards add for out of country purchases.


+2

I also use one from my Credit Union for ATM withdrawals since they do not charge any extra fees.

Cheers


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Back to the original question...:angel:

Most places that accepted credit cards took either V or MC. However, one place we stayed in rural Italy had a terminal that rejected our Visa card. The MC worked fine.

I suggest you carry both.


----------



## wardlowk (Oct 13, 2006)

+1 on the Capital One card and make sure you request a high enough limit to cover your spending. We used it for hotels and anywhere we could use it rather than Euros. We also took some travelers checks and cashed them at banks that offered a good exchange rate and no fees to cash them. This worked better for us than carrying around a lot of Euros or using ATMs.


----------



## pkyger (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd bring a MasterCard and Debit MasterCard , Remember the foreign transaction fee. If your a USAA member their card only charges 1%.


----------



## BMR2009 (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't you mean if you have a USAA Mastercard, you're charged only 1%?

I have a Platinum Citibank card and they totally hosed me. I'd cancel the darn thing if I didn't get miles. I don't care for them much as their service is piss poor now and I really should get another mileage card. I'm open for suggestions.

Cheers~



pkyger said:


> I'd bring a MasterCard and Debit MasterCard , Remember the foreign transaction fee. If your a USAA member their card only charges 1%.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Pentagon FCU has a very good card for use overseas. Anyone can join.

You might want to consider opening a BofA checking account online. They're offering a totally free checking account when opened online. They have a very good network of overseas banking relationships that allow you to use their ATMs with no surcharge -

*Traveling Internationally?*
Use your ATM card or check card within our Global ATM Alliance in the countries shown with no fees.


Barclays (United Kingdom)
BNP Paribas  (France)
China Construction Bank (China)
Deutsche Bank (Germany)
Santander Serfin (Mexico)
Scotiabank (Canada)
Westpac (Australia and New Zealand)


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

+1 to Capital One. I've used the card for 10 years, no problemas anywhere in the world, and no ripoff forex fees like Citi, Chase, BofA, Amex.

+1 to BofA ATM cards. No fees to use ATMs at the listed foreign banks.



Corren said:


> I agree with you Steve. On top of that, the last thing I want to do before I go and close my car financing is apply for another credit card. I try to minimize the dings on my credit score.
> 
> Even if my wife and I spend $6K on our trip (which would be way over budget) it's only $180 of fees. Not sure it's worth the hassle...


The ding is about 10 points, relatively minor for most people. $180 will buy you a couple of hotel rooms. Or a lot of good German beer!



pkyger said:


> I'd bring a MasterCard and Debit MasterCard , Remember the foreign transaction fee.


I would never carry a debit card anywhere. If your card is stolen you can kiss your bank balance goodbye and then you can fight with the bank to get your money back. With a credit card, it is the other way around.


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

Jen&Mike said:


> Trying to finalize the finances... for those who have been there before, do most places take both Mastercard and Visa or is one preferred? Any advice on cards?
> 
> Thanks!


MC and Visa are not the problem. American express is. Specially in small towns. They don't take it.


----------

